# Donkey and Cows



## brumer0 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi,

I have a 2yr old mini donkey gelding and I am trying to introduce him to my cows. He isn't the problem. The cows are. Right now they're in two adjacent pastures and they can see & smell each other through the fence. Whenever I put the donkey in the cow pasture (I have 2 cows & 1 steer) my 3yr old momma cow runs him off & head butts him.

Does anybody have any recommendation on introducing them? The donkey has only been here a week, and I understand that there is definitely an acclamation period\ but Im honestly surprised theyre not playing nice yet. The donkey is on the fenceline all the time and wants friends, but the cows obviously dont...

Thanks!!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

If the donkey is big enough and fast enough to get away from the cow, and if the pasture is not so small that the boss cow can hem him up. let the two of them work it out. Most donkeys or mules will kick the fire out of a bothersome cow. On the other hand, I've heard of donkeys killing calves by running them to death. I think either occurrence would be rare.


----------



## brumer0 (Jan 21, 2015)

Awesome, I never thought that he'd fight back. I think what I'll do is move the bothersome cow, alone, into the donkeys pasture. That way its more 1:1 vs 3:1. Then hopefully they'll resolve it so everybody can be together in a few days. 

Thanks!!


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Please don't have just one donkey. Just as cows are herd animals, so are donkeys. They NEED a donkey companion. Not certain why you have a donkey -- is it a pet? Please don't expect a miniature donkey to be a guardian for your cows or calves. They cannot fend off a pack of coyotes, dogs, etc. They just cannot! They're more likely to be attacked by canines. 

And, yes, Oxankle is correct! Even a miniature donkey will go after a calf with intent to injure or kill. Hate to admit it, but I had a 33" donkey (intact jack) who ran an adult horned Dexter cow through an electric fence; I also caught him attempting to pick up a calf by the hind leg. 

If you want a guardian for your cattle, then get a large donkey (over 40" or so) that has a been raised from an early age with the livestock they are supposed to protect. Even better, look into getting a livestock guardian dog.

If you want the donkey for a pet, then get your donkey another gelding the same size and pasture them separately from your cows. Two little donkeys will become best of friends and provide you with a lot of entertainment and love.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

G. Seddon said:


> Please don't have just one donkey. Just as cows are herd animals, so are donkeys. They NEED a donkey companion. Not certain why you have a donkey -- is it a pet? Please don't expect a miniature donkey to be a guardian for your cows or calves. They cannot fend off a pack of coyotes, dogs, etc. They just cannot! They're more likely to be attacked by canines.
> 
> And, yes, Oxankle is correct! Even a miniature donkey will go after a calf with intent to injure or kill. Hate to admit it, but I had a 33" donkey (intact jack) who ran an adult horned Dexter cow through an electric fence; I also caught him attempting to pick up a calf by the hind leg.
> 
> ...


There is alot wrong with this statement. I have had donkeys all my life. Always one at a time. They run with the cattle, goats and sheep. Many of my neighbors have one as well. They do absolutely fine. All herd animals will generally herd with the animals they are around. They will also absolutely destroy a coyote. I've witnessed first hand the guardian ability of a donkey. They will stomp a pack of coyotes to death. Usually grabbing them by the scruff of the neck and slamming them. They are tough great animals.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Gale Seddon ain't just talking out of her hat! She is quite knowledgeable about donkeys, having raised and shown donkeys, from miniatures to Mammoths, for many years.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Vahomesteaders said:


> There is alot wrong with this statement. I have had donkeys all my life. Always one at a time. They run with the cattle, goats and sheep. Many of my neighbors have one as well. They do absolutely fine. All herd animals will generally herd with the animals they are around. They will also absolutely destroy a coyote. I've witnessed first hand the guardian ability of a donkey. They will stomp a pack of coyotes to death. Usually grabbing them by the scruff of the neck and slamming them. They are tough great animals.


You might not agree with my post, but I don't believe there "is a lot wrong" with it.

You don't state if your donkey was raised to be a livestock guardian, nor did you specify the size of your solitary donkey. Mammoth, standard, miniature? Miniature donkeys are not equipped to handle predators. 

I am also aware that certain individuals may do just fine with different species and herds; however, in general, most would agree that they prefer the company of their own kind. 

Keeping a solitary herd animal is just not something I would do or advise someone else to consider. To each his own. Have a nice day.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

dogs are pack animals, I do not believe anybody should have just one.


----------



## brumer0 (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks for the insights and help.

I ended up putting the donkey in a pasture with just the bothersome cow. After a few days the cow got used to him and I put all 3 cows and the donkey together. Today's their second day together and they are all hanging out.


...this donkey is a pet. He may also get the joy of throwing around the occasional fox or possum. We don't have predator problems, in a 'guard donkey' sense, but having something around thats willing to play offense is always a nice thing. He was also basically a rescue. The farm that rescued him as a 2 month old, wasn't able to care for him anymore. He's never had a companion before and will have a nice life here. Someday I may get another, but time will tell. 

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Glad that worked out 
Now, when your cattle have small calves keep an eye on that burro for a few days to be sure he's not causing trouble. Most will be OK, I've friends here who run donkeys with both cattle and goats. Been a long time since I had one.

The donk will be happier if you give him some work to do--perhaps a cart or a pack if you have anything to carry. Even a small burrow can carry a sack of feed on each side of his pack, or one across his back. If handled and taught to work they become fond of their owners, real pets. Given a carrot or an apple now and then he will become tame as a house cat.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Brumer I'm glad it all worked out for you. In general donkeys are intelligent, love attention and make awesome pets. I would keep an eye on yours when you have new calves on the ground - mine will pester the goats, but is distrustful of anything new in his space. I never trusted mine with new lambs. He has attacked the neighbors rabbit and a friends dog - neither should have been in my field . Mine is a mini and prefers hanging out with his mini horse buddies. The biggest problem i have with mine is his weight, he is a true air fern. Have fun with your donkey!


----------

